# Seperation Anxiety



## fenixflamz (Jun 16, 2006)

What is the easiers way to seperate a large number of small nymphs into manageable communities? for example seperating 50 - 100 L1 nymphs into 5 or 6 small groups?


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2006)

Not really an easy way. They all jump everywhere. I personally keep them together until they come down to a more manageble number. However this may not be advisable when it comes to more rare species as you want to keep as many as possible.


----------



## Jay (Jun 16, 2006)

I start my nymphs out in a larger container and then move to 5-10 deli cup containers. Of course this would only work for a less aggressive species. :?

For the more aggressive species I have thought of crisscrossing screen from one side of a larger container to the other from top to bottom with screen mesh small enough so the mantids can't go through but big enough for their prey to easily go through.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do with your nymphs!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 28, 2006)

It is not easy. Most breeder here have been through this stage and each comes up with his/her own way. I used to take one whole morning separate them into each container, with my son helping me catching any mantis that's trying to escape. BUt usually, my dogs end up getting some of the escapees in the mouth and foot and my wife shouting at me finding some on the ceiling. So i have decided to just transfer the "hatchery" into a big net cage and wait for the weak nymphs to die out by not feeding them for 1-2 days (Obviously this is done on species that produced tons of nymphs). However, i found out one method which make separating the nymphs easy, that is to put the "hatchery" in the fridge for 1-2 minutes at 40F, and all the nymphs then let you pick up without running around. However, i have only tried that once on S. Lineola. But it makes separating so much easier.


----------



## infinity (Jun 28, 2006)

Or a simple solution in my opinion is to screw up bits of tissue or newspaper and throw them in the bottom, or tear/cut strips of netting and hang them over the side of the hatchery...

Statistically if you have 8 strips on the walls and 2 rolled up bits of tissue on the bottom and 100 hatch out, you'll have about 10 on each strip... Then all you need to do is unhook the strips and transfer them to other containers... (that's how I do it anyway)


----------

